# Why American Flyer Trains Run On AC Track Current



## Timboy

Xxxxx


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

Funny you're posting this thread ...

Just yesterday, I watched a freebie model train DVD with my kids ... one of the "Dream, Plan, Build" series by Model Railroader magazine. In it, they had a segment on a nice, large AF S layout. Interestingly, the man who built the layout says that he's converted all of his AF old-school locos to run on DC (rather than AC) power. It showed him opening up a tender and wiring in a modern diode rectifier (I think). He said that the trains run much smoother and quieter, in his opinion. And, I think he said that AF/Gilbert engineers dabbled with the idea of switching to DC at one point, per your post above.

So, for all of you AF/S guys out there ...

Is there truth/advantage/benefit to the idea of switching over to DC operation?

Just curious,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I don't think I've EVER -- and I mean EVER -- have seen Timboy say something in just one word before. EVER!


----------



## SkyArcher

Are two rail S scale trains DC or AC? If it is AC, how does that work?


----------



## tjcruiser

Sky,

Standard 2-rail AF S is AC. You'll see that loco wheels are typically white ... that's actually insulating plastic that isolates the left wheels from the right wheels. So, AC current passes from one rail, through the pickups (typically in the isolated left/right tender wheels), through the motor, then back out through the other pickups to the other rail.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## SkyArcher

Well!! I didn't realize that there were were two rail AC tracks. Now I'm wondering why they need three rails...


----------



## tjcruiser

Uhh ... no ... how about "easy reverse loops"? No need to worry about layouts where left rail twists to connect with right rail.


----------



## Reckers

Nice story, Tim! I bought it!

Now, about the "dorks" comment: DUH!!!!


----------



## Reckers

They are a pretty likeable bunch of dorks, aren't they.


----------



## SkyArcher

Careful, I have American Flyer but they run on three rails and my girls like them. They might cry if somebody called them any other name but cute, sweet, princesses.


----------



## Big Ed

Timboy said:


> Cuz they're dorks?



Timboy after he found his first S engine.


View attachment 6463


----------

